# xorg-server Konfiguration, Dateien existieren nicht

## Todie77

Hallo, versuche gerade den xorg-server nach folgender Anleitung zu konfigurieren: http://www.gentoo.de/doc/de/xorg-config.xml

Einige der darin genannten Dateien und Ordner exisiteren nach 

```
# emerge xorg-server
```

gar nicht. Was ist schief gelaufen ? Z.B. der Ordner /etc/X11 existiert nicht,oder

 *Quote:*   

> Befehlsauflistung  1.2: Bearbeiten der 10-x11-input.fdi
> 
> (Öffnen Sie die Datei in Ihrem bevorzugten Editor)
> 
> # nano -w /etc/hal/fdi/policy/10-x11-input.fdi
> ...

 /etc/hal/fdi/policy/10-x11-input.fdi existiert nicht.

 *Quote:*   

> 3.5 Verwenden von startx
> 
> Versuchen Sie nun startx um damit den X-Server zu starten. startx ist ein Skript, welches eine X-Session ausführt. Das heißt, dass es den X Server und einige graphische Anwendungen darauf startet. Es entscheidet welche Anwendungen gestartet werden sollen mit folgender Logik:
> 
>     * Wenn eine Datei genannt .xinitrc im Home Verzeichnis existiert, dann wird es die dort aufgeführten Befehle ausführen.
> ...

 

/etc/env.d/90xsession existiert nicht.

----------

## Josef.95

Hi

Die deutsche Übersetzung des X-Server Konfigurations HOWTO is zZt nicht ganz aktuell, nutze bitte das englische  X Server Configuration HOWTO

Den Abschnitt bezüglich HAL kannst du überspringen, denn HAL wird für >=xorg-server-1.8 nicht mehr benötigt/unterstützt.

Für die Konfiguration der Eingabegeräte nutze nun bitte auch den Xorg-server 1.8 Upgrade Guide

 *Todie77 wrote:*   

> .... Z.B. der Ordner /etc/X11 existiert nicht ....

 

Das Verzeichnis sollte schon da sein wenn du den xorg-server installiert hast! Überprüfe deine Installation bitte noch mal auf Vollständigkeit, zb via 

```
emerge -avuDN xorg-server
```

 *Quote:*   

> /etc/env.d/90xsession existiert nicht.

 

Richtig, beachte das du diese Datei bei bedarf selbst anlegen kannst (sie wird nicht im jeden Fall benötigt)

Achte bei der Installation auch auf Ausgaben die portage zu den Paketen mit ausgibt, da sind oft wichtige Infos mit bei.

Beim Paket x11-apps/xinit zb  *xinit WARN: postinst wrote:*   

> If you use startx to start X instead of a login manager like gdm/kdm,
> 
> you can set the XSESSION variable to anything in /etc/X11/Sessions/ or 
> 
> any executable. When you run startx, it will run this as the login session.
> ...

  Da ist gar schon ein Beispiel mit bei wie du die Datei passend erstellen könntest  :Wink: 

----------

## forrestfunk81

Die Doku von gentoo.de ist wohl etwas veraltet. Eine neue Version findest du hier (en).

Welche Version von Xorg verwendest du? Die letzten Versionen iirc ab 1.8 verwenden kein HAL mehr. Also das Ganze unter /etc/hal/.... kannst du dir sparen. Xorg sollte außerdem auch ohne /etc/X11/xorg.conf starten. Falls du ohne dieser Problem hast, kannst du mit "X -configure" eine xorg.conf erstellen. 

/etc/env.d/90xsession kann man einfach mit einem Editor erstellen und die entsprechende Variable eintragen. Wenn du einen Login Manager wie xdm, kdm, gdm oder ähnliches verwendest brauchst du die Umgebungsvariable aber eigtl auch nicht.

[edit]

Da war ich wohl ne Minute zu langsam  :Smile: 

----------

## Todie77

```

# emerge -avuDN xorg-server

```

sagt folgendes

```

 * IMPORTANT: 3 news items need reading for repository 'gentoo'.

 * Use eselect news to read news items.

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies  . ... done!

emerge: there are no ebuilds built with USE flags to satisfy ">=x11-libs/cairo-1.10.0[-qt4]".

!!! One of the following packages is required to complete your request:

- x11-libs/cairo-1.10.2-r1 (Change USE: -qt4)

(dependency required by "x11-libs/qt-gui-4.6.3-r2[gtk]" [ebuild])

(dependency required by "x11-libs/qt-core-4.6.3-r1[qt3support]" [ebuild])

(dependency required by "app-text/poppler-0.14.5-r1[qt4]" [ebuild])

(dependency required by "net-print/cups-1.3.11-r4" [ebuild])

(dependency required by "app-text/ghostscript-gpl-8.71-r6[cups]" [ebuild])

 * IMPORTANT: 3 news items need reading for repository 'gentoo'.

 * Use eselect news to read news items.

```

 *Quote:*   

> - x11-libs/cairo-1.10.2-r1 (Change USE: -qt4) 

 

Soll ich -qt4 global in make.conf setzen, oder macht es Sinn das Useflag lokal in /etc/portage/package.use zu setzen und dann nochmal 

```
emerge xorg-server 
```

Es muß allerdings etwas installiert sein, startx liefert ein Ergebnis, 3 primitive Fenster die ich mit exit auch wieder verlassen kann.

----------

## Josef.95

Zu der "qt4" USE Flag:

Es kommt drauf an was du letztendlich nutzen möchtest. Wenn du KDE nutzen möchtest ist es vermutlich das beste wenn du das desktop/kde Subprofil nutzt, da wäre "qt4" dann auch schon vom Profil her global gesetzt.

Die verfügbaren Profile kannst du dir mit 

```
eselect profile list
```

 anzeigen lassen, setzen dann mit 

```
# eselect profile set <gewünschtes Profil>
```

Zu dem  *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
>  * IMPORTANT: 3 news items need reading for repository 'gentoo'.
> 
> ...

 

Schau dir diese News bitte an! In den Gentoo News werden meist sehr wichtige Infos mitgeteilt die jeden Gentoo-Admin interessieren sollten!  (portage wird dich damit solange nerven bist du sie gelesen hast... ;) )

Aufrufen kannst du sie mit 

```
eselect news read
```

Und wenn du sie später noch mal lesen möchtest nutze zb 

```
eselect news list
```

 und rufe dann die gewünschte News mit 

```
eselect news read <Nummer>
```

 auf.

----------

## Todie77

Jetzt weiß ich gar nicht mehr, was los ist. 

```
# emerge -avuDN
```

ergibt

```
* IMPORTANT: 3 news items need reading for repository 'gentoo'.

 * Use eselect news to read news items.

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies  . ... done!

emerge: there are no ebuilds built with USE flags to satisfy ">=x11-libs/cairo-1.10.0[-qt4]".

!!! One of the following packages is required to complete your request:

- x11-libs/cairo-1.10.2-r1 (Change USE: -qt4)

(dependency required by "x11-libs/qt-gui-4.6.3-r2[gtk]" [ebuild])

(dependency required by "x11-libs/qt-core-4.6.3-r1[qt3support]" [ebuild])

(dependency required by "app-text/poppler-0.14.5-r1[qt4]" [ebuild])

(dependency required by "net-print/cups-1.3.11-r4" [ebuild])

(dependency required by "app-text/ghostscript-gpl-8.71-r6[cups]" [ebuild])

 * IMPORTANT: 3 news items need reading for repository 'gentoo'.

 * Use eselect news to read news items.
```

und

```
emerge --update --deep --newuse world
```

ergibt

```
* IMPORTANT: 3 news items need reading for repository 'gentoo'.

 * Use eselect news to read news items.

Calculating dependencies  . ... done!

emerge: there are no ebuilds built with USE flags to satisfy ">=x11-libs/cairo-1.10.0[-qt4]".

!!! One of the following packages is required to complete your request:

- x11-libs/cairo-1.10.2-r1 (Change USE: -qt4)

(dependency required by "x11-libs/qt-gui-4.6.3-r2[gtk]" [ebuild])

(dependency required by "app-text/poppler-0.14.5-r1[qt4]" [ebuild])

(dependency required by "net-print/cups-1.3.11-r4" [ebuild])

(dependency required by "app-text/ghostscript-gpl-8.71-r6[cups]" [ebuild])

 * IMPORTANT: 3 news items need reading for repository 'gentoo'.

 * Use eselect news to read news items.
```

Jetzt spuckt die Kiste andauernd diese Antwort aus.

```
emerge: there are no ebuilds built with USE flags to satisfy ">=x11-libs/cairo-1.10.0[-qt4]".

!!! One of the following packages is required to complete your request:

- x11-libs/cairo-1.10.2-r1 (Change USE: -qt4)
```

Ich kann damit nichts anfangen.

Edit

 *Quote:*   

> (portage wird dich damit solange nerven bist du sie gelesen hast...  )

 

Macht Portage auch, obwohl ich die Nachrichten lese. Kommt jedes Mal eine Fehlermeldung, die ich mir jetzt leider nicht notiert habe.

(Can't update...) Die Nachrichtenmeldung erscheint immer wieder.

----------

## Josef.95

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> !!! One of the following packages is required to complete your request:
> 
> ...

  Sorry, ich hatte das "-" Minus Zeichen übersehen..  :Embarassed: 

Portage verlangt das x11-libs/cairo mit USE="-qt4" gebaut wird.

Das solltest du mit einem 

```
# echo "x11-libs/cairo -qt4" >> /etc/portage/package.use
```

 erledigen können.

----------

## Todie77

Danke, hat funktioniert, läuft alles wieder...

----------

## Josef.95

Na prima.

Ist nun auch das /etc/X11/ Verzeichnis wieder vorhanden?

BTW

Sofern dieses Thema für dich nun gelöst ist setze doch bitte noch ein [solved] oder [gelöst] Präfix mit vor den Titel

Die Titelzeile kannst du ergänzen indem du im ersten Beitrag auf bearbeiten gehst.

Danke

----------

